# Ich versteh das nicht ganz



## Ueao (14. Oktober 2008)

Muss man wirklich das Spiel im Handel kaufen, das Spiel runterladen, einen Account registrieren, den CD-Key vom Spiel eingeben um erst dann spielen zu können?
Wenn ja, tschüss Warhammer, ich kaufe doch kein Spiel, von dem ich noch nicht einmal weiß ob es richtig auf meinem PC läuft oder gar mir gefällt. Nunja, ich vergraule mir ja keine Spieler. Hoffe trotzdem, dass sich das nach der Beta noch ändert.


----------



## Taynted (14. Oktober 2008)

du kaufst das spiel, installierst es, registrierst derweil nen account und spielst dann oO wo soll das problem sein? wie bei jedem anderen spiel auch.


----------



## DerInder22 (14. Oktober 2008)

Ueao schrieb:


> Muss man wirklich das Spiel im Handel kaufen, das Spiel runterladen, einen Account registrieren, den CD-Key vom Spiel eingeben um erst dann spielen zu können?
> Wenn ja, tschüss Warhammer, ich kaufe doch kein Spiel, von dem ich noch nicht einmal weiß ob es richtig auf meinem PC läuft oder gar mir gefällt. Nunja, ich vergraule mir ja keine Spieler. Hoffe trotzdem, dass sich das nach der Beta noch ändert.



also schließe ich daraus das du deine anderen spiele alle klaust naja gz dazu omg was für ein sinnloser post


----------



## Arunnir (14. Oktober 2008)

btw... die beta ist schon seit fast nem monat vorbei...


----------



## RogueS (14. Oktober 2008)

beN.! schrieb:


> in before close





wie geil is das denn?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


"Omg ich muss mir ein Spiel kaufen und es installieren bevor ich es spielen kann, buhuuu!"



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



du SAUERSTOFFVERSCHWENDER!!!


----------



## Ueao (14. Oktober 2008)

Nein. Ich klaue keine Spiele. Genauso wenig wie ich Musik klaue - und ich denke ich werde es mal am Musikbeispiel erklären.
Ich höre mir ein Lied an. Dann kann ich entscheiden ob es mir gefällt oder nicht.
Gefällt es mir genug, dann gehe ich in einen Laden und kaufe mir die CD.
Aber ich entscheide ganz bestimmt nicht anhand von einem 10s Ausschnitt, ob ich mir das Lied kaufen werde, um es dann zu spielen.


----------



## Mamasus (14. Oktober 2008)

Ok tschüss...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Also 
1. Beta ist schon vorbei.
2. Spiel iist bereits seid einem Monat drausen!
3. Das ist bei jedem Spiel so, dass man es erst kaufen muss um zu wissen ob es einem gefällt! Du musst ja auch erst einen Apfel kaufen, bevor du erfahren kannst, ob da nicht der Wurm drin ist!
4. Rolle ich mich hier gerade am Boden herum.

Bitte ich hoffe diese 4 einfachen Punkte helfen dir!


----------



## DerInder22 (14. Oktober 2008)

Ueao schrieb:


> Nein. Ich klaue keine Spiele. Genauso wenig wie ich Musik klaue - und ich denke ich werde es mal am Musikbeispiel erklären.
> Ich höre mir ein Lied an. Dann kann ich entscheiden ob es mir gefällt oder nicht.
> Gefällt es mir genug, dann gehe ich in einen Laden und kaufe mir die CD.
> Aber ich entscheide ganz bestimmt nicht anhand von einem 10s Ausschnitt, ob ich mir das Lied kaufen werde, um es dann zu spielen.



na dann warte mal auf ne demo viel spaß dabei


----------



## Mamasus (14. Oktober 2008)

Ich weise darauf hin, dass IMMER gezahlt wird, um sich ein Lied anzuhören, im Radio, Fernsehen, Internet...


----------



## Ueao (14. Oktober 2008)

Mamasus schrieb:


> 3. Das ist bei jedem Spiel so, dass man es erst kaufen muss um zu wissen ob es einem gefällt! Du musst ja auch erst einen Apfel kaufen, bevor du erfahren kannst, ob da nicht der Wurm drin ist!


Ich kenne kein (nennenswertes?) Spiel, bei dem das so ist. Auch bei World of Warcraft hat man eine Testzeit, bevor man dann sich entscheiden kann, ob man Geld bezahlt oder nicht. Hier muss man Geld bezahlen, ohne ersten Eindruck.


----------



## Eldoriel (14. Oktober 2008)

Omg. Das Spiel hätteste inner Open Beta anzocken können oder vielleicht spielt es ja ein Freund von dir und du kannst es dir da anschauen bzw. anzocken. Aber das hätteste dir vllt etwas früher überlegen sollen.... Und mal wieder nen sinnloser Post.....


----------



## Seelenheil (14. Oktober 2008)

wie in jedem online game hast du einen kostenlosen monat...


----------



## Ueao (14. Oktober 2008)

Eldoriel schrieb:


> Omg. Das Spiel hätteste inner Open Beta anzocken können oder vielleicht spielt es ja ein Freund von dir und du kannst es dir da anschauen bzw. anzocken. Aber das hätteste dir vllt etwas früher überlegen sollen.... Und mal wieder nen sinnloser Post.....


Soll das ein Witz sein?
Ich habe erst vorgestern von dem Spiel erfahren - wie hätte ich mir das früher überlegen sollen? Also bitte.


----------



## Ueao (14. Oktober 2008)

Seelenheil schrieb:


> wie in jedem online game hast du einen kostenlosen monat...


Aber anscheinend muss ich ja trotzdem Geld ausgeben um mir den CD-Key zu besorgen.


----------



## DerInder22 (14. Oktober 2008)

Seelenheil schrieb:


> wie in jedem online game hast du einen kostenlosen monat...




das game muss er aber trotzdem kaufen aber man kann es echt ma bei nen freund zoggen oder so also wenn du niemanden kennst der war zoggt dann würd ich gar nich anfangen zu zoggen weil das is kein singel player^^


----------



## Ruby-Rouge (14. Oktober 2008)

bei wow hatte man die ersten 6 monate auch keine trial zeit zum gucken.

Bei lineage und noch nem spiel musste man zum testen sogar bei der registrierung eine gültige kreditkarte angeben um spielen zu können.


also hört auf zu weinen von wegen das gabs bei keinem anderen game...


wenn du dir nen offline game kaufst zahlst du auch deine 40+ euro, und die zahlste eben auch bei war, dazu bekommst du einen monat zum testen. was ist daran so schwer zu verstehen?


----------



## Dröms (14. Oktober 2008)

Ueao schrieb:


> Ich kenne kein (nennenswertes?) Spiel, bei dem das so ist. Auch bei World of Warcraft hat man eine Testzeit, bevor man dann sich entscheiden kann, ob man Geld bezahlt oder nicht. Hier muss man Geld bezahlen, ohne ersten Eindruck.



dann spiel weiter WoW und erspar uns so ein sinnfrei thread.
wo lebst du eigentlich, auf ner farm mit grünen wiesen wo du barfuss aufn maisfeld rumhoppels ???


----------



## Ueao (14. Oktober 2008)

DerInder22 schrieb:


> das game muss er aber trotzdem kaufen [...]


Der Erste, der es verstanden hat.


----------



## Raminator (14. Oktober 2008)

oh man ihr war kiddys sagt doch einfach, dass es keine trialversion gibt


----------



## Ahramanyu (14. Oktober 2008)

Ruby-Rouge schrieb:


> bei wow hatte man die ersten 6 monate auch keine trial zeit zum gucken.


Nunja, dafür gibt es bei WoW kostenlose 10-Tage-Testaccounts. Ich glaube, *darum* geht es dem TE.


----------



## Healor (14. Oktober 2008)

Also:

- Du kaufst dir das Spiel
- Installierst es
- nebenbei kannst du dir deinen Account anlegen
- Nach der Installation musst du noch ein paar Patches runterladen

Dann gehts los 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Eine Demo gibt es nicht. Du kannst aber noch warten bis eventuell Gästekeys rauskommen. Entweder du besorgst dir dann einen Gästekey von einem Freund der das Spiel hat (mit dem seinen DVDs kannst du dann auch gleich das Spiel installieren)

auf Buffed, oder in anderen Foren bieten User auch manchmal ihre Gästekeys an... Das Spiel selbst kannst du dir dann auf der offiziellen Warhammer Homepage runterladen.

Ob das mit den Keys noch kommt weiss ich nicht. Bei einigen anderen MMOs kann man das allerdings machen.

Wenn du nicht die Katze im Sack kaufen willst warte lieber noch ein bisschen.


Edit: Jetzt wo ich mir die posts nochmal durchlese... Ich weiss schon warum ich hier fast nichts poste. Der flame ist ja wahnsinn bei euch. Er stellt eine ganz normale Frage und sofort geht das geschreie los. Also tschuldigung aber das geht ja mal garnicht.


----------



## Ueao (14. Oktober 2008)

beN.! schrieb:


> [...]





DerInder22 schrieb:


> [...]





Moronic schrieb:


> [...]





RogueS schrieb:


> [...]





Mamasus schrieb:


> [...]





DerInder22 schrieb:


> [...]





Eldoriel schrieb:


> [...]





Dröms schrieb:


> [...]



Zu euch wollte ich jetzt nur noch einmal was kurz sagen: Euer Benehmen und das, was ihr schreibt ist wirklich unter aller Sau. Ich weiß nicht woran es liegt, ob ihr herumtrollt, einfach noch zu unreif seid oder nie gelernt habt, wie man sich nicht nur in einem Forum sondern generell im Umgang mit anderen Menschen (Ja, auch wenn er über das Internet geschieht) zu verhalten hat - ich wäre euch so nicht gegenübergetreten, hättet ihr mich nach etwas gefragt.

Falls es keine neuen, hilfreichen Kommentare mehr geben sollte, schließe ich dann mal damit ab, dass ich dem Spiel vorerst den Rücken zukehren werde und darauf warte, dass ich das Spiel vielleicht doch irgendwann mal kostenlos anspielen kann.


----------



## Ueao (14. Oktober 2008)

Raminator schrieb:


> oh man ihr war kiddys sagt doch einfach, dass es keine trialversion gibt


Danke, habe ich jetzt aber auch schon bemerkt, dass es so aussieht. 


Ahramanyu schrieb:


> Nunja, dafür gibt es bei WoW kostenlose 10-Tage-Testaccounts. Ich glaube, *darum* geht es dem TE.


Ja, so in etwa, da man bei World of Warcraft zum Beispiel kein Geld bezahlen muss um es zu testen.


Healor schrieb:


> Also:
> 
> - Du kaufst dir das Spiel
> - Installierst es
> ...


Danke für die Antwort. Gehört zu den wenigen sinnvollen Beiträgen hier. 
Ich halte dann mal die Augen offen.


----------



## DerInder22 (14. Oktober 2008)

Ueao schrieb:


> Zu euch wollte ich jetzt nur noch einmal was kurz sagen: Euer Benehmen und das, was ihr schreibt ist wirklich unter aller Sau. Ich weiß nicht woran es liegt, ob ihr herumtrollt, einfach noch zu unreif seid oder nie gelernt habt, wie man sich nicht nur in einem Forum sondern generell im Umgang mit anderen Menschen (Ja, auch wenn er über das Internet geschieht) zu verhalten hat - ich wäre euch so nicht gegenübergetreten, hättet ihr mich nach etwas gefragt.
> 
> Falls es keine neuen, hilfreichen Kommentare mehr geben sollte, schließe ich dann mal damit ab, dass ich dem Spiel vorerst den Rücken zukehren werde und darauf warte, dass ich das Spiel vielleicht doch irgendwann mal kostenlos anspielen kann.



warhammer umsonst lool aber ich kann dir blobbey volley empfehlen n1 game da brauchste auch skill für hab da aber jden gewont


----------



## LenoxMcDuff (14. Oktober 2008)

@Ueao

Es wäre wohl einfacher gewesen zu Fragen ob es eine Möglichkeit gibt kostenlos WAR anzutesten. Noch besser wäre es gewesen die Suchfunktion zu benutzen um schnell herrauszufinden das dem nicht so ist. Jeden Tag gibt es ja mehrere Anfragen dazu.

Die Reaktionen hast du mit deiner mehr als undeutlichen Formulierung provozierst.

Anbei muss ich auch mal anmerken, mit etwas logischem denken sollte man selber darauf kommen das es bei einem neuen MMORPG keine Testversionen gibt. Warum? tja einfach mal darüber nachdenken


Es wird sicher irgendwann auch für dich die Möglichkeit geben das Spiel anzutesten.

Bis dahin gillt für dich wie für die Leute die dich geflamed haben, erst denken dann schreiben.


----------



## Ineluki-OA (14. Oktober 2008)

Manche Leute sind zu blöd es zu kapieren... 
Wegen den Trial-Accounts: Bei den meisten MMOs war es so das es einige Zeit gedauert hat bis sowas kam. Aber so in 2-3 Monaten sollte die Trial schon kommen.

Edith: War auf DerInder22 bezogen.


----------



## Ueao (14. Oktober 2008)

LenoxMcDuff schrieb:


> @Ueao
> 
> Es wäre wohl einfacher gewesen zu Fragen ob es eine Möglichkeit gibt kostenlos WAR anzutesten. Noch besser wäre es gewesen die Suchfunktion zu benutzen um schnell herrauszufinden das dem nicht so ist. Jeden Tag gibt es ja mehrere Anfragen dazu.
> 
> ...


Das ist einfacher gesagt als getan.
Denn du musst bedenken, dass du dich hier auskennst, sowohl im Forum, als auch im Spiel - ich habe aber von beidem absolut keine Ahnung.


----------



## DerInder22 (14. Oktober 2008)

Ueao schrieb:


> Das ist einfacher gesagt als getan.
> Denn du musst bedenken, dass du dich hier auskennst, sowohl im Forum, als auch im Spiel - ich habe aber von beidem absolut keine Ahnung.




Das merkt man 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

also noch mal für dich es gibt momentan kein legale möglichkeit war umsonst zu zoggen!!!


----------



## ersoichso (14. Oktober 2008)

Ahramanyu schrieb:


> Nunja, dafür gibt es bei WoW kostenlose 10-Tage-Testaccounts. Ich glaube, *darum* geht es dem TE.



*schautaufdiesig*  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
seit wann so offenherzig ahra 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ?

ps: wenns zu schuechtern bist (auch wenn es anders aussieht) kannst mir die antwort auch per pm schicken xP *slapmyself*


----------



## Ascían (14. Oktober 2008)

In WAR gibts keine kostenlosen Gästeaccounts, weil man von LvL 1 an am Krieg teilnimmt, und somit auch als nichtzahlender Gast entscheidenden Enfluss üben könnte. Meine Meinung.


----------



## ersoichso (14. Oktober 2008)

Ascían schrieb:


> In WAR gibts keine kostenlosen Gästeaccounts, weil man von LvL 1 an am Krieg teilnimmt, und somit auch als nichtzahlender Gast entscheidenden Enfluss üben könnte. Meine Meinung.



oha das ist eine sehr schoene theorie da stimm ich dem herrn elf zu,wobei ich aber ehrlich gesagt nicht daran glaube
das mythic sich da lumpen wird bzw sowas is ja auch marketing

aber ich wuerde es begruessen


----------



## Isel (14. Oktober 2008)

Ascían schrieb:


> In WAR gibts keine kostenlosen Gästeaccounts, weil man von LvL 1 an am Krieg teilnimmt, und somit auch als nichtzahlender Gast entscheidenden Enfluss üben könnte. Meine Meinung.


Blödsinn. Sicher wirds irgendwann sowas geben. Bei so ziemlich jedem mmorpg dauert es ne Zeit, auch bei WoW, bis man testen konnte ohne sich Spiel oder Key kaufen zu müssen.


----------



## Prometx (14. Oktober 2008)

ne des wäre nicht gut wenn sie keine Gästekeys einbauen!
Ja es is wegen dem Krieg natürlich ein Vorteil wenns keine Tester gibt,aber das mit den "Keine Tester"gabs auch schon in Tabula Rasa und das war für viele ein Grund TR nicht zu spielen.


----------



## Wulfson (14. Oktober 2008)

DerInder22 schrieb:


> also die ganzen hartz4 gammler spielen wow und teilweise mehrere games online ich kenn da so einige nix gegen die leute alles korrekte aber wenn die sich das leisten können wirst du das doch wohl auch 50 euro sind nich die welt



Das mit den Gammlern find ich ein wenig unglücklich... hat mich fast zu nem Flame hingerissen....

@topic:
Ich denke auch, dass Mythic, GOA oder wer das entscheidet, aus Marketingtechnischen Gründen wohl gut ein halbes Jahr ins Land ziehen lässt eh der erste Ansturm vorbei und die Zeit reif für Gästekeys ist... wäre ansonsten auch wirtschaftlich unsinnig, da momentan genug Leute das Spiel auch so kaufen... evtl. warten sie ein ganzes Jahr damit und hauen die Gästekeys gleichzeitig mit ner Preissenkung um 10,- € auf den Markt um die Hemmschwelle noch weiter runter zu setzen.

greetz,
Wolf


----------



## Ferifear (14. Oktober 2008)

Hi, lieber TE ich geb dir einen Tip, schau mal bei www.gamigo.de vorbei, da kannst Du viele kostenlose MMOGs spielen.
Die wirklich gefragten MMOG Titel geben in den ersten Monaten nie eine Probeversion raus. Das liegt daran das die Hersteller einige Millionen darin investiert haben, und nicht das Risiko eingehen das Spiel vorher testweise zur verfügung stellen, um dann wenn es nicht so gut ankommt, gar kein Geld damit zu verdienen. Ausnahmen sind natürlich die offiziellen betatests.

Entweder wurde dir nun geholfen, oder Du hast einen netten Trollversuch gestartet.


----------



## Clarion (14. Oktober 2008)

ersoichso schrieb:


> *schautaufdiesig*
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




das soll ein feldversuch an der mmo-männer singlewelt sein. mit deinem ps hat du ins raster gepasst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mitsu (14. Oktober 2008)

Ahramanyu schrieb:


> Nunja, dafür gibt es bei WoW kostenlose 10-Tage-Testaccounts. Ich glaube, *darum* geht es dem TE.




Um das nochmal aufzugreifen...

Wow gibt es schon ne ganze Ecke lang und War steckt noch in den Kinderschuhn, da wird sicherlich iwann noch sowas kommen wie ein Testacc. Weil im Moment würden sich sonst wirklich alle auf die Testacc stürzen und die Server überschwemmen, welche nun ja shcon ausgelastet sind in manchen Fällen.

Also ich bin mit War zufrieden und bleibe dabei 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LenoxMcDuff (14. Oktober 2008)

Stellt euch doch einmal vor ein neues MMORPG, nehmen wir jetzt WAR, gleich am Release die Möglichkeit einbaut es kostenlos zu Testen.

1.Warum sollte ich es mir dann kaufen
2.denkt an Marketingstrategien wie Pre Order Version etc.

Warum dann nicht gleich nach Start Testversion?

Ihr alle wärt sicher genauso erfreut wie ich darüber gewesen wenn man als Nummer 1301 in der Warteschlange seines Servers hängt und dabei weis das die Hälfte der Leute gar nicht für das Spiel zahlen. Wie soll man denn als Entwickler die Serveranzahl planen wenn man nicht weis wieviele Leute die nächsten Tage noch spielen.
Das wird bei jedem anderen bezahl MMORPG so sein.

Testversionen einzubauen ist eine einfache Marketingstrategie, wenn ein Spiel sich in der Population stabilisiert hat und die Zahl der Neueinsteiger soweit gesunken ist, das man zu diesem Mittel greift um wieder neuen Anreiz zu schaffen.
Je früher ein Spiel Testversionen rausbringt, desto schlechter läuft es mit dem Spiel.

Bei WOW hat es gute 6Monate gedauert bis man die Spielerzahlen und Warteschlangen halbwegs unter Kontrolle hatte um Probeversionen anbieten zu können.

Bei AOC hat man die Keys schnell rausgeworfen um der massiven Spielerabwanderung entegen zu wirken.

Irgendwann gibt es bei WAR mit Sicherheit die gleichen Möglichkeiten das Spiel zu testen wie es die jetzt bei WOW gibt, je später das ist desto besser für die Entwickler.

Ich muss mich beim TE entschuldigen, ich habe angenommen der Grund warum ein neues MMORPG keine Probeversionen anbieten kann ist jedem klar.


----------



## Verce (14. Oktober 2008)

Ueao schrieb:


> Hoffe trotzdem, dass sich das nach der Beta noch ändert.



die beta ist seit über 3 wochen zuende 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LenoxMcDuff (14. Oktober 2008)

Mitsu schrieb:


> Um das nochmal aufzugreifen...
> 
> Wow gibt es schon ne ganze Ecke lang und War steckt noch in den Kinderschuhn, da wird sicherlich iwann noch sowas kommen wie ein Testacc. Weil im Moment würden sich sonst wirklich alle auf die Testacc stürzen und die Server überschwemmen, welche nun ja shcon ausgelastet sind in manchen Fällen.
> 
> ...




Danke sehr, wenigstens einer der mitdenkt und auf den naheliegendsten Grund kommt.


----------



## July (14. Oktober 2008)

was ein dodel-post ... OMG


----------



## Junike (14. Oktober 2008)

Ich würd ja schon fast fürn close plädieren, bevor das noch gänzlich ausartet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber ist schon richtig, zum momentanen Zeitpunkt wären Trialaccounts einfach noch nicht... gut.

1. Würden wir alle doch liebend gern ne Woche kostenlos spielen und unsere Accounts dann zu vollen Accounts aufwerten. Das wären dann 5 Wochen kostenlos, statt vier.
2. Serverauslastung
3. Goldseller, denen man jetzt noch toll entgegen treten kann
4. Marketing, irgendwann einmal

Alles schöne Gründe - gut nachzuvollziehen, denk ich.

Ansonsten: Es ist ein schönes Spiel - du hast sicher gelesen, worum es geht. Ich finde, dass meine Erwartungen nicht zu hoch gesteckt waren. Vielleicht riskierst du es ja einfach doch? =)


----------



## DerInder22 (14. Oktober 2008)

Junike schrieb:


> Ich würd ja schon fast fürn close plädieren, bevor das noch gänzlich ausartet
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




also zu 4 da hast du recht am besten nie solche gästekeys machen goldverkäufer sind einfach nur die letzten penner die gehören erschossen ganz klar


----------



## Skullzigg (14. Oktober 2008)

Ueao schrieb:


> Muss man wirklich das Spiel im Handel kaufen, das Spiel runterladen, einen Account registrieren, den CD-Key vom Spiel eingeben um erst dann spielen zu können?
> Wenn ja, tschüss Warhammer, ich kaufe doch kein Spiel, von dem ich noch nicht einmal weiß ob es richtig auf meinem PC läuft oder gar mir gefällt. Nunja, ich vergraule mir ja keine Spieler. Hoffe trotzdem, dass sich das nach der Beta noch ändert.



lol biste bissl hirngestirrt ?
beta zuende.
Und bei welchem MMo muss man bitte nicht: das spiel kaufen, account erstellen und cd-kex eingeben ? LoL:/


----------



## n e X (14. Oktober 2008)

Ueao schrieb:


> Nein. Ich klaue keine Spiele. Genauso wenig wie ich Musik klaue - und ich denke ich werde es mal am Musikbeispiel erklären.
> Ich höre mir ein Lied an. Dann kann ich entscheiden ob es mir gefällt oder nicht.
> Gefällt es mir genug, dann gehe ich in einen Laden und kaufe mir die CD.
> Aber ich entscheide ganz bestimmt nicht anhand von einem 10s Ausschnitt, ob ich mir das Lied kaufen werde, um es dann zu spielen.




Junge, wo lebst denn du bitteschön? Die Beta ist schon lange vorbei, sonst würde das Spiel auch nicht im Laden stehen oder ? Ich hoffe übersinnliche Mächte geben mir Kraft um bei solchen Posts wie deinen nicht  völlig auszurasten. Ich will ganz ehrlich sein .. wären wir zwei diskutierende Menschen gewesen und du hättest vor mir gestanden .. ich hätte dir glatt eine geklebt. Anscheinend musst du ja wirklich deine Spiele klauen, anders kann ich mir nicht vorstellen wie du das machst.
MMOs machen keine Ausnahme zu herkömmlichen Spielen. Normale Spiele kaufst du auch im Laden wenn dir beispielsweise die Demo gut gefallen hat. Für WAR (und überhaupt MMOs) gibt es so etwas wie eine Demo nicht. Das kommt erst später mit der sog. Trialversion die dir höchstwahrscheinlich zweiwöchiges, kostenloses Probespielen erlaubt. Diese wirst du dann downloaden können.

MfG ...


----------



## LenoxMcDuff (14. Oktober 2008)

Leute bevor ihr Flamed lest euch doch mal den ganzen Thread durch, das Thema wurde bereits geklärt und euere Antworten sind extrem unpassend da ihr die Frage schon falsch verstanden habt.


----------



## Emol (14. Oktober 2008)

Ruby-Rouge schrieb:


> bei wow hatte man die ersten 6 monate auch keine trial zeit zum gucken.





Ahramanyu schrieb:


> Nunja, dafür gibt es bei WoW kostenlose 10-Tage-Testaccounts. Ich glaube, *darum* geht es dem TE.



10-Tage-Testaccounts = Trialversion!

Und sonst ist glaube ich alles geklärt, wollte nur noch nebenbei dieses kleine Missverständnis aufklären.


----------



## Celt!c (14. Oktober 2008)

Was ich gut finde,das es deutsche server gibt.
was ich nicht gut finde,das es kein Forum gibt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurgg (14. Oktober 2008)

Skullzigg schrieb:


> lol biste bissl hirngestirrt ?
> beta zuende.
> Und bei welchem MMo muss man bitte nicht: das spiel kaufen, account erstellen und cd-kex eingeben ? LoL:/



Man sollte den Thread durchlesen, BEVOR man postet.
Sonst kommt was so stumpfsinniges wie das von mir Zitierte dabei raus, und das wollen wir doch wohl nicht oder? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die Frage wurde schon 10 mal beantwortet und doppelt so oft "beflamed", nächstes mal bitte ERST das in deinem Kopf benutzen und DANN posten

ps: Das gilt auch für alle Anderen, die nach mir noch antworten möchten


MfG  
Lurgg


----------



## Celt!c (14. Oktober 2008)

http://www.buffed.de/page/97


----------



## Ceshania (14. Oktober 2008)

Ich finde das auch schade das man WAR nicht testen kann so wie bei WoW aber vielleicht kommt das ja auch noch  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Derigon (14. Oktober 2008)

Ceshania schrieb:


> Ich finde das auch schade das man WAR nicht testen kann so wie bei WoW aber vielleicht kommt das ja auch noch
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Das wird hoch wahrscheinlich kommen. Jedoch ist WoW schon 4 jahre während WAR nichtmal nen Monat aufn Buckel hat.


Aber was redet ihr als von der Beta? Es gibt genug leute, die sich ne digital Version gekauft haben bzw. vllt schon die DVD kaputt ist...für alle diese gibt es halt nen DL auf der offiziellen Seite...


----------



## LenoxMcDuff (14. Oktober 2008)

Wir drehen uns hier gerade im Kreis.

Wer noch etwas hier postet sollte vorher darauf achten das wir hier auf Seite 3 eines Threads sind, was bedeutet das vorher schon 2 Seiten diskutiert wurde und ziemlich alles zum Thema schon geschrieben wurde.


----------



## Healor (14. Oktober 2008)

Ueao schrieb:


> Hoffe trotzdem, dass sich das nach der Beta noch ändert.



@Derigon
Wegen dem Satz kamen die ganzen "Beta-flames"

Ich denke man kann das Thema schließen. Wurde ja beantwortet und wie ich das Forum hier kenne artet (was es teilweise ja schon ist) das hier wieder mal in einer Flameorgie aus.

Hier muss man wirklich aufpassen damit man selbst nicht aggressiv wird bei manchen posts hier. Sorry.


----------



## WAR.Virtus (14. Oktober 2008)

Ueao schrieb:


> Muss man wirklich das Spiel im Handel kaufen, das Spiel runterladen, einen Account registrieren, den CD-Key vom Spiel eingeben um erst dann spielen zu können?
> Wenn ja, tschüss Warhammer, ich kaufe doch kein Spiel, von dem ich noch nicht einmal weiß ob es richtig auf meinem PC läuft oder gar mir gefällt. Nunja, ich vergraule mir ja keine Spieler. Hoffe trotzdem, dass sich das nach der Beta noch ändert.



_mal na Frage:_ *TUT DAS WEH ?*


----------



## SavatageRoyo (15. Oktober 2008)

wenn dann müssen das ja höllenqualen sein 

manchmal  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 also manchmal  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 da könnt ich echt heulen

Von Goethe zu Slatko


----------



## Berserkerkitten (15. Oktober 2008)

Also wenn ich eins nicht verstehe, dann ist das russisch. Ähem...

Ich seh' das Problem nicht. MMOs sind eben so, wenn sie neu sind und es verständlicherweise noch keine Trials gibt. Für sowas gibt's Kritiken in Magazinen, im Internet und inzwischen sogar im Fernsehen, es gibt Videos und Screenshots überall im Internet, es gibt Foren und vermutlich noch tausend andere Möglichkeiten, sich vor dem Kauf ausgiebig über ein Spiel zu informieren, wenn man sich absolut sicher sein will. 

Games werden heute gehyped und gepusht, wie man auf Neudeutsch so schön sagt, wie Hollywoodfilme und es ist wirklich nicht sonderlich schwer, sich eingehend vor dem Kauf über ein Spiel zu informieren.


----------



## Lari (15. Oktober 2008)

Das Problem ist doch ganz einfach:
1. Er/Sie will kein Geld ausgeben, bevor er/sie das Spiel mal angespielt hat.
2. Er/Sie kreidet WAR also an, weil es keinen Trialaccount ala WoW gibt. Normal für ein frisch erschienenes Spiel.
3. Weil er/sie keinen Trialaccount bekommt ist WAR blöd und selbstverständlich in einer Beta.
4. Macht man für sowas selbstverständlich einen neuen Thread auf. Ein Forum ist ja schließlich dazu da, seine Meinung kundzutun.

Logisch? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Daraus könnte man schließen, dass sich WoW nichtmehr in einer Beta befindet, weil es Trialaccounts gibt, oder aber ich verstehe den TE falsch und WoW befindet sich auch weiterhin in einer Beta, weil dort mit Patches Bugs gefixed werden.

Ein schöner Thread 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## A Lee (15. Oktober 2008)

Ueao schrieb:


> Soll das ein Witz sein?
> Ich habe erst vorgestern von dem Spiel erfahren - wie hätte ich mir das früher überlegen sollen? Also bitte.



Dann ist es glaube ich auch besser, wenn du gar nicht erst mit Warhammer Online anfängst. 

Ich habe keinen Bock mehr auf Leute, die WAR spielen ohne sich mit dem Fantasy Universum von Warhammer vertraut gemacht zu haben. Für solche Leute ist Warhammer Online nur ein weiteres MMORPG, das sie abfarmen können bis das nächste MMO erscheint. 

Sowas führt bei den Spielern selbst zu Frustration, ewigem geflame und WoW-Vergleichen. Das sind dann solche Leute die bei WAR mit Namen wie Lègôlàs, Arthas bis hin zu Pizzakarton und McGyver rumlaufen. 

Das ist wie, wenn ich mit meiner stolzen Imperiums Armee im Tabletop gegen pink bemalte Orks oder Chaosbestien mit Sonnenschirmchen spiele.


----------



## Berserkerkitten (15. Oktober 2008)

A schrieb:


> Ich habe keinen Bock mehr auf Leute, die WAR spielen ohne sich mit dem Fantasy Universum von Warhammer vertraut gemacht zu haben.



Dann hast du keinen Bock auf gut 90% aller Spieler von WAR.


----------



## Lari (15. Oktober 2008)

Mich eingeschlossen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Klingt komisch, ist aber so.


----------



## A Lee (15. Oktober 2008)

Wolfheart(Hergig) schrieb:


> Dann hast du keinen Bock auf gut 90% aller Spieler von WAR.



Sehr traurig, aber leider wahr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wobei ich auch schon Leute kennengelernt habe, die trotz mangelnder Auseinandersetzung mit der Materie im Vorfeld, sich mittlerweile mit Warhammer befassen und wissen weshalb und um was sie da eigentlich kämpfen.


----------



## Berserkerkitten (15. Oktober 2008)

A schrieb:


> Sehr traurig, aber leider wahr
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ich darf mich dazu leider nicht negativ äußern, mit ist das Warhammer-Universum ebenfalls vollkommen egal und nur noch eine Welt voller Elfen und Zwerge, die es so schon tausendfach gegeben hat. Mein Bruder sammelt seit zig jahren geradezu religiös diese lustigen Figürchen und spielt auch richtige Schlachten damit, aber ich konnte mich nie dafür begeistern. Ich hab einfach Spaß am RvR. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Schande über mich...


----------



## Amko (15. Oktober 2008)

Ueao schrieb:


> Zu euch wollte ich jetzt nur noch einmal was kurz sagen: Euer Benehmen und das, was ihr schreibt ist wirklich unter aller Sau. Ich weiß nicht woran es liegt, ob ihr herumtrollt, einfach noch zu unreif seid oder nie gelernt habt, wie man sich nicht nur in einem Forum sondern generell im Umgang mit anderen Menschen (Ja, auch wenn er über das Internet geschieht) zu verhalten hat - ich wäre euch so nicht gegenübergetreten, hättet ihr mich nach etwas gefragt.
> 
> Falls es keine neuen, hilfreichen Kommentare mehr geben sollte, schließe ich dann mal damit ab, dass ich dem Spiel vorerst den Rücken zukehren werde und darauf warte, dass ich das Spiel vielleicht doch irgendwann mal kostenlos anspielen kann.



Junge dann frag halt obs Gästekeys gibt und net sowas wie "kaufen runterladen installieren spielen, NE DANKE!!!!!!" ? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LoserOwner (15. Oktober 2008)

Verce schrieb:


> die beta ist seit über 3 wochen zuende
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Merkt man dem Spiel aber nicht wirklich an  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 .


----------



## risikofaktor (15. Oktober 2008)

> Warhammer online ist zum Großteil nichts anderes als GuildWars, nur mit einer veralteten Engine und schlechterem PvE, einfach eine Mogelpackung von Mythic.



Lol... bist du der Thread-Kasperl? :-)


----------



## DarkRyuZ7 (15. Oktober 2008)

Der TE is wohl ein Bisschen in eine Fantasie Welt abgedriftet?

Nur weil er beim "GOTT WoW" mit einem Gästekey angefangen hat, muss er jetzt hier rum flamen ?
Bravo!

Kleiner Anmerkung...

Auch WoW Musste man anfangs Kaufen ! Und Installieren ! UND Patchen ! Und dann erst NACH Acc. Erstellung konnte man Spielen !
Gästekeys kamen erst MONATE Später bei WoW !

WoW War damals aber Noch schlimmer !
Wenn man nicht schnell Genug war, konnte man in den ersten 2 bis 3 Tagen nem Überlasteten Patcher zugucken und gar nicht bei WoW Einloggen ! O.O
Deine 30 Tage Testzeit zählten aber schon brav weiter ;P

Bei War Geht wenigstens der Patchserver und Co.
Und TesAccounts kannste in 2 bis 3 Monaten sicher auch machen
Also Mund zu, abwarten.


----------



## Ueao (15. Oktober 2008)

Dieser Thread wird dann bitte geschlossen, auch wenn ich mich frage, ob es hier überhaupt Moderatoren gibt - denn die letzten beiden Seiten sind einfach nur hinrverbrannt und ich frage mich, wieso diese Beiträge noch existieren. Manche Leute sollten wirklich mal überlegen, ob sie sich nicht ein kleines bisschen sehr in das Spiel hineinsteigern, wenn sie mir sogar eine dafür kleben würden, dass ich nicht Bescheid weiß oder gar etwas auszusetzen habe. Desweiteren wurden mir hier desöfteren Sachen unterstellt und Wörter in den Mund gelegt, die ich nie gesagt habe. Naja.


----------



## Sethek (15. Oktober 2008)

A schrieb:


> Das ist wie, wenn ich mit meiner stolzen Imperiums Armee im Tabletop gegen pink bemalte Orks oder Chaosbestien mit Sonnenschirmchen spiele.


Sowas wie das hier?
http://www.exlibrismortis.org/ExLibrisnewSistersArmy.html


----------



## Partysafari (15. Oktober 2008)

WAR ist gerade einmal 1 Monat auf dem Markt, einen Gästepass oder Testaccounts gibt es noch nicht, was auch logisch ist. 
Der Publisher und die Firma wollen Geld für Ihre jahre lange Arbeit sehen deswegen wird es erst einige Monate nach dem Release möglich sein das Spiel per Gästepass oder Testaccount probe zu spielen. 
Bei anderen Onlinespielen war das genauso beim release, siehe AoC oder auch WOW. 
Also bleibt für dich nur eine Möglichkeit... entweder du fragst mal im Freundeskreis herum wer angefangen hat mit WAR und testest es mit seinem Account, oder du kaufst es dir und wenn es dir nicht gefällt...-> Ebay .... mehr gibt es nicht zu sagen!!!


----------



## Slaargh (15. Oktober 2008)

Arunnir schrieb:


> btw... die beta ist schon seit fast nem monat vorbei...



Haha, der war gut. WAR wird nichtmal in den nächsten 6 Monaten aus dem Betastatus rauskommen.


----------



## risikofaktor (15. Oktober 2008)

Für mich geht das absolut OK. Ich habe schon andere Games gekauft, die eigentlich nen Alpha-Status haben sollten, aber trotzdem ausgeliefert werden. Einen 1er vornedran hat das Release, welches auf DVD ausgeliefert worden ist, auf jedenfall verdient.


----------



## hordecore (15. Oktober 2008)

Ich wart auch die ganz zeit auf den scheiss Testaccount xD
Fänd ich schon in Ordnung wenns den mal gäb, einfach fuern paar tage zum hardware + feeling test..


----------



## Makalvian (15. Oktober 2008)

kommen werden die schon bestimmt noch nur ganz sicher nicht in den ersten 3 monaten nach dem relaese


----------



## HappyChaos (15. Oktober 2008)

lol...gib einfach bei youtube warhammer ein,schau dir videos an,geh auf die home,informier dich über klassen,geschichte,schau dir trailer an,was du willst oder gib bei goggle warhammer ein,dort findest du alles,was du wissen willst/musst,wie viels kostet,wie die grafik so ist,welche,wieviele klassen es gibt u.s.w....
also bitte,der thread ist doch sinnlos,es gibt genügend informationsquellen und das ist bei jedem spiel so,mich wunderts,wie man sowas überhaupt posten kann...

wie gesagt,gibt genug informationsquellen und wenn dir das nicht reicht dann wart halt ne zeit bis es testaccounts gibt,das ist dir überlassen..

vote for /close


----------



## jooxerl (15. Oktober 2008)

wie kann so ein thread noch oben sein? ... die ironie ist das ich den auch uppen ... /voteclose


----------



## MaNoFsTeeL (15. Oktober 2008)

Ueao schrieb:


> Ich kenne kein (nennenswertes?) Spiel, bei dem das so ist. Auch bei World of Warcraft hat man eine Testzeit, bevor man dann sich entscheiden kann, ob man Geld bezahlt oder nicht. Hier muss man Geld bezahlen, ohne ersten Eindruck.



Ne, bei MMORPGS kommt eine kostenlose Testversion immer erst etwa 6 Monate nach Release, am Anfang würden das die Server auch gar nicht verkraften, man ist ja schon froh, wenn man alle zahlenden Spieler irgendwo unterbringen kann -.-

Bei WoW gabs diese Testversion auch erst etwa 6-8 Monate nach Release, und nun kusch dich :>


----------



## abszu (16. Oktober 2008)

Faszinierend, wie sie alle gleich wieder auf WoW kommen... aber Leute, ich verrat euch was: WoW hat JETZT eine kostenlose Testversion, Warhammer nicht. Wenn ein unentschlossener Mensch nun also ein MMORPG antesten will, ohne 40 Euro im Laden zu berappen, was macht er dann? Eben. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gumja (16. Oktober 2008)

@Ueao

Wie man in den Wald hinein ruft, so schallt es heraus...

Dein Eröffnungspost klingt ehrlich gesagt auch nur nach einem "beleidigten" Kleinkind, dass sich erst darüber beschwert, dass es sich das Erdbeereis erst kaufen muss, um es dann lecken zu dürfen...

Hättest du dich vorher richtig informiert und mal NICHT den MMORPG Riesen WoW als Standart herangezogen, dann wärest du vielleicht erst gar nicht auf die Idee gekommen, so ein Posting zu eröffnen.
Denn selbst da beweißt du, dass du WoW nicht von Anfang an gespielt hast... dort gabs nämlich 6 Monate lang auch keine Testaccounts.
Und wie hier schon jemand schrieb:
Je eher so ein MMORPG mit Testaccounts um sich wirft... desto schlechter läufts eigentlich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Bestes Beispiel ist AoC!

Und wenns dir wirklich nur daraum geht, zu sehen, ob WAR auf deiner "Mühle" läuft... Wenn WoW läuft, läuft auch WAR 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rehhaile (16. Oktober 2008)

Naja, er hat ja den Thread auch negativ eröffnet, also gab es negative antworten.

Es gibt derzeit noch keine Testversionen, wie allerdings bei jedem mmo, das neu rauskam, wenn ich mich nicht irre. Das liegt einfach daran, das der Spielbetreiber eine Übersicht braucht, wieviele Kunden er bedienen muss, sprich wieviele Server er für zahlende Kunden bei Spielstart bereitstellen muss. 

Wenn du allerdings wissen willst, wie das spiel ist, schau dich doch in Foren um oder schaue dir Gametrailer bei youtube etc an.

und btw wegen Betastatus auch noch in 6 Monaten: Ich erinnere mich das bei wow ein Jahr nach Release auch immer gelästert wurde, das wow noch in der beta ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


----------



## da_lolo (16. Oktober 2008)

LoserOwner schrieb:


> ZITAT(Verce @ 14.10.2008, 19:47) *
> die beta ist seit über 3 wochen zuende biggrin.gif
> 
> 
> ...



War-hater?
wenns dir nich gefällt, glaubst du des interessiert hier iwen?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Berserkerkitten (16. Oktober 2008)

Na ja, negative Eröffnungen oder nicht, einige User lassen hier dermaßen die Sau raus, das würde sich außerhalb der Anonymität des Internets glücklicherweise (noch) keiner wagen. Wenn jemand in diesem Forum eine andere Meinung hat als die Allgemeinheit, wird gleich in einer Selbstverständlichkeit aufs Primitivste persönlich beleidigt, dass einem zeitweise einfach die Lust am Posten vergeht. Natürlich ist es Käse, sich darüber zu beschweren, dass man WAR vor dem Kauf nirgends ausprobieren kann, wenn die Medien randvoll mit Videos, Trailern und Reviews sind, aber dieser ganze Kram von "kusch dich" bis hin zu "Kleinkind" ist einfach absolut unangebracht. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

